# [c/c++] gibts sowas wie selfc/selfc++ ?



## seraph (20. August 2003)

Da ich euch hier nicht mit irgendwelchen dälichen ie fragen nervene will alá gibts ne funktion mit der man automatisch am anfang eines arrays ein neues element einfügen kann etc. frage ich lieber mal gleich ob es denn sowas im stile von selfhtml/selfphp gibt wo einfach wenigstens grundlegende funktionen drinstehen. Das wäöre mal sehr hilfreich ... hab schonmal bisschen mit google geschaut aber hat nich viel gebrahct.

is vielleicht ne dumme frage :-/


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (20. August 2003)

Self-C/Self-C++ gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht und wird es wohl auch nicht so schnell geben, da es bei diesen Programmiersprachen immer darauf ankommt, mit welchen Bibliotheken man arbeitet. Es geht eben nicht immer alles mit den Standardbibliotheken, manches geht mit anderen Bibliotheken besser oder schneller.

Viele Fragen lassen sich allerdings durch gezieltes Suchen mit  Google lösen. Oder noch besser: Kauf dir ein anständiges Buch, das die gewünschte Programmiersprache behandelt. Da findet man dann oft auch Funktionsübersichten, die dir helfen könnten.


----------



## seraph (20. August 2003)

erstmal danke für deine schnelle antwort ... naja mit büchern die mir ne programmiersprache erklären komm ich nich klar ... ich bin son dämlicher autodedakt (schreibt man das so?)

naja ... vielleicht könnte ich dich ja mal noch befragen was du unter "gezieltem suchen mit google" denn verstehst?

gib mir halt mal ein bsp oder so .... das reicht schon .. wär echt nett 

komm aber auch so ganz gut vorran bis jetzt ... und auch ohne hilfe. nur wllt ich halt schonmal bissl vorrausdenken


----------



## daleIlowmo (20. August 2003)

c c++ array programmieren 

währe ein bsp um eine seite die arrays behandelt zu finden...


------------------------------------
Anregung für den Admin:
 Warum gibt es hier eigendlich kein grinsendes google smile ?


----------



## daleIlowmo (20. August 2003)

da kommt dan so was raus:



> *Programmieren* lernen in *C/C++*, Pascal und Basic
> Die verständlichen und ausführlichen Tutorials bieten Ihnen die Möglichkeit, die Programmiersprachen C, C++, Pascal und Basic zu erlernen! ...
> www.tutorials.at/html/pascal03.html -_ 37k - Im Cache - Ähnliche Seiten_


----------

